# Doolittle Raid



## Umberto

RIP LTC Hite

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Pearl-Harbor-dies-aged-95.html#ixzz3Vy1ROEkE


----------



## zekeusa

To me it seems like we lose a little bit of ourselves when one of these heroes passes. Being the son of WWII vet the only reason I'm here and can fool around with my hobbies is because men like him did what they had to do when called upon. I will never forget. Thanks for the post.


----------



## tiredretired

Heroes, each and every one of them.  We can never forget the sacrifices the  Greatest Generation made. God bless them all!


----------



## Umberto

I know, I lost my father in 95. He was in CBI and Persia, Uncle Jack passed in 76 and he was in the South Pacific. Uncle Frank Fitch was killed on Omaha Beach and Uncle Frank (Bab) was a war correspondent and killed in the the crash of the Yankee Clipper in Portugal. They all lived life like is depicted in movies. As a matter of fact Bab is connected to the movie Yankee Clipper and took 2nd to Lord Burley in the 1928 Olympics - Chariots of Fire. There was so much history. My dad would keep me up for hours around a camp fire telling war stories of what they did. It's no wonder I went in the army. They are all my heroes.


----------



## tiredretired

Those stories had me mesmerized as a kid.  Every time my Dad and Uncle Ed would get together, after some beers I would pump them for information and do my damndest to get them talking.  My Dad was on Destroyer escorts in the Navy and his brother was an Engineer on a B-24 Liberator.  Two heroes right there.   My uncle passed in 1971 and my Dad in 2007.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My Dad and his three brothers all served.  All over the place from the South Pacific to Europe and Africa. 

Jim


----------



## MrLiberty

Like many of you I had relatives in WWI  and WWII.  I had relatives in every theater of operation during WWII.  I even had one cousin who was in the German army on the eastern front and another cousin who was with Russian forces in Stalingrad.  All came home.

My dad and his brother both served, my dad in the Army and my Uncle in the Navy.  My uncle was an LST driver and landed the first Americans in North Africa.  His ship was then ordered back to the states and was refitted and sent to the pacific where he finished out his service.  He received two purple hearts and a bronze star.

My dad because of an eye problem didn't go overseas.  In fact it took him a couple of tries to get in the service, but he finally made it in 43.  Because of his eyes he was assigned to Camp Atterbury in Indiana.  It was a POW camp for Italian prisoners of war.  

I never realized until after the old man was gone how depressed he was about his service, I think maybe even ashamed.  His brother lauded his service over the old man a lot, and that hurt him even worse.  

My dad became an alcoholic and finally abandoned the family when I was 13.  For years I hated him, but I never really knew him.  It wasn't until I started my family tree and realized how little knowledge I had about him that I had to start digging.  I realize now that he made some choices in life, that turned out badly for him and this compounded with what he thought a disgrace in the service turn him into a drunk.  

Of course by the time I had done my research he had died and I never was able to connect with him as a son.  There was nothing to be ashamed of in his service, he did what he could do at the time.  He was a T6 when he left.  He still served his country and I am proud of that today.


----------



## zekeusa

TiredRetired said:


> Those stories had me mesmerized as a kid. Every time my Dad and Uncle Ed would get together, after some beers I would pump them for information and do my damndest to get them talking. My Dad was on Destroyer escorts in the Navy and his brother was an Engineer on a B-24 Liberator. Two heroes right there. My uncle passed in 1971 and my Dad in 2007.


 Lost my Dad in '93.... to many Camel non-filters. He was in the 445th Bomb Group out of England. B-24 tail gunner. Wounded in action April '43 over Germany bombing aircraft factorys. Silver Star, Bronze Star, Purple Heart. (lost a kidney) Flew with Jimmy Stuart for a little while. They say Stuart was a "regular guy". They patched him up and made him finish his tour which was increased to 25 missions while he was in the hospital! Two German aircraft to his credit, a Me-109 and a Me-110. Awarded the Silver Star for manning his guns after being wounded downing the 109 and credited of saving his ship after they lost an engine an were dropping out of formation. Hardly ever talked about it...


----------



## Kane

zekeusa said:


> because men like him did what they had to do when called upon. I will never forget.


What do you think the kids today would do if called to serve? ...  to storm a faraway beach? ... to fly a bombing raid somewhere over nowhere?

They'd laugh at you as if you were daft, saying "no way, mr. President. not me".


----------



## zekeusa

Half these kids couldn't fight there way out of a paper bag. If there isn't an app on the their phone they wouldn't know what to do. We'll have to go and do it again...I'm ready!


----------



## tiredretired

zekeusa said:


> Lost my Dad in '93.... to many Camel non-filters. He was in the 445th Bomb Group out of England. B-24 tail gunner. Wounded in action April '43 over Germany bombing aircraft factorys. Silver Star, Bronze Star, Purple Heart. (lost a kidney) Flew with Jimmy Stuart for a little while. They say Stuart was a "regular guy". They patched him up and made him finish his tour which was increased to 25 missions while he was in the hospital! Two German aircraft to his credit, a Me-109 and a Me-110. Awarded the Silver Star for manning his guns after being wounded downing the 109 and credited of saving his ship after they lost an engine an were dropping out of formation. Hardly ever talked about it...



Your Dad was a great American hero.  God bless him and his service to his country.

I gave up those Camel non filters 26 years ago on my 40th birthday.  That was the best birthday present I have ever done for myself and I have given myself some nice things over the years.  



Kane said:


> What do you think the kids today would do if called to serve? ...  to storm a faraway beach? ... to fly a bombing raid somewhere over nowhere?
> 
> They'd laugh at you as if you were daft, saying "no way, mr. President. not me".





zekeusa said:


> Half these kids couldn't fight there way out of a paper bag. If there isn't an app on the their phone they wouldn't know what to do. We'll have to go and do it again...I'm ready!



There's some good ones. 

A friend of mine's sone is a senior in high school. Last summer vacation for him was spent in Army Boot Camp after joining the Army Reserve.  He has been nominated to West Point and is currently awaiting acceptance.  A great kid, great grades and loves to shoot my Garands and M1 carbines.  Says they are more fun then the M4.  LOL.  I love being around young folks who have their heads screwed on in the right direction.  It gives me hope for the future.  Then I go to he mall and look at that segment and get discouraged again.


----------



## zekeusa

Well I wish your friend's son gets accepted. April 18th is the anniversary of the Doolittle Raid. Those aviation pioneers makes for some very interesting reading.


----------



## tiredretired

We're holding our breath for him right now.  He has already been accepted to Norwich University Corps of Cadets and ROTC at the University of Vermont.  Of course, West Point is the first choice.


----------



## kcvet

my late dad served on a cruiser and my late uncle flew  black cats out of S America. so with me it was the family tradition thing.


----------



## zekeusa

If you evere get to Dayton, Ohio go to the Air Force Museum they have a cutaway display of a Catalina. Very cramped living quarters!


----------



## kcvet

I took the tour of U-505 in Chicago. plenty crowded. have to go outside to change your mind. and hot bunking to boot


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPQHV83Q9uI"]Doolittle Raid Launch Footage 1942 - YouTube[/ame]


----------

